# Chain loach behaviour



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been "baby sitting" a dozen dwarf chain loachs for a few months now. They are usually shy and very peaceful. 
.
However today I noticed some odd behaviour. Sporadically they get together in a tight ball that reminds me of a clutch of baby garter snakes except these guys are seriously hyped up on speed.
There are 3 that have become bulging FAT and they seem to be in the middle of this writhing ball. The ball will dissipate and reform elsewhere after a few minutes. 
Anything that dares getting within a few inches of the activity is attacked enmasse. Watching fullgrown bristlenose plecos and rainbowfish run for the hills is somewhat entertaining but disconcerting as well. Not to mention the cloud of shrimp as the swirling mass beats the crap out of all plants it bumps up against.

Anyway, has anyone else seen such behaviour?? Ideas as to the cause?


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Without knowing much about loachs, it sounds kind of like what you'd expect if they were spawning. Doesn't seem like a lot of information about breeding sids floating around; but your description could match what this guy  observed with his loaches.

See if you can get some video; there aren't a lot of documented instances of spawing in aquaria.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

I had wondered about that as well, but parameters that he had are different than what I have.
Temp, pH, barometric pressure hasn't really changed. Things he indicated changed in his tank.
No change in feeding regime. Still doing 30% WC every 3rd day (BNP's have been breeding like crazy and are messy)

I tried a couple of times yesterday to get video, but they weren't cooperating


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok I have managed to scour the net and pick several brains and determined that I am likely seeing spawning behavior. (maybe a mod could move this thread to the appropriate forum  thanks)

I do have some pictures, unfortunately taken from a distance. Anytime I approach the tank they go into hiding. Going to try setting my phone camera up on the tank set to take pics at regular intervals, maybe get lucky with a clear picture. Really need a good SLR camera for this, but do with what we have.

3 of the females have gotten much bigger than when they were massing together....if that is even possible.
these females are usually about 1.5 deeper than males but roughly same thickness. They are now a little over double depth and 2+x the thickness of the males, with very pronounced rounding starting at mid line depth, they have also developed dark markings on their throats (shape/color/location reminds me of a black bow-tie), additional markings? can be glimpsed low on the abdomen/anal region, need a good view to confirm.

They are now generally hiding in a cave created by driftwood anubias and java fern roots.
The males are all over the females and seem more aggressive to each other as well as actively chasing the rainbows and ember tetras (both or which seem very interested in the area) away from the cave, but bnp's are no longer chased unless they actual stray well in to the cave.

tempted to try and find a 5-15g within my price range (free or less) and maybe put the 3f and a male or 2 in it. checking regularly for eggs before removing adults.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't move them. If anything move the other fish. Sounds interesting.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

April said:


> I wouldn't move them. If anything move the other fish. Sounds interesting.


LOL. trying to find and catch 4-5 loaches would be difficult enough in that tank. I don't have another tank large enough to house the all the other fish from that one, and catching everyone would almost require a complete teardown.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

My attempt at time lapse photography...sucks. but you can just see how anyone that gets into the cave is rapidly chased out, while the bnp out front is ignored.







Maybe not, image got changed from a gif to jpg.. oh well at least you can see one of the smaller females

Everytime I get close enough to take a picture of one of the big girls, someone else wants the photo op. One of the females decided to leave the cave and wander out under a piece of drift wood where the cories hang out, she is laying next to a rather large cory, unfortunately the camera chose to refocus on the male as i snapped the pic and everyone swam for cover. 







There's just over a foot distance between the male loach in front and the female behind

Discussing the fact that these loaches are captive breed using some sort of proprietary hormone treatment.
She says "with the way the bristlenose are breeding, and the rainbows are breeding, there's so many hormones in that tank you could sell the water to a fertility clinic. There's probably something more that is going on at the breeders." -

 keep forgetting I married a women with a phd in biology


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

The friend that I sitting these loaches for has finally got some new tanks set up in his new place...
SO the loaches and huge pepper cories are gone now  I had become attached to them
If they were in the process of spawning, I doubt that it will continue with the drastic change of scenery.


----------

